
A millennial dream, a Fed nightmare - donclark
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/a-millennial-dream-a-fed-nightmare-4507891/
======
donclark
So how would one retire early? Could I quit my job today? What exactly would
that look like? My thoughts to explore this further is to help people make the
jump away from working for someone or a company that they do not enjoy - and
hopefully to better pursuits.

